# GOOD SATURDAY MORNING GP!!!!



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. i'm not usually a morning person but since i'm still @ work finishin up my night shift and the amazing sunlight is pouring in the window i'm in a cheery mood  anyhow- was wondering since it is a long weekend, with memorial day being monday- anyone have any fun plans??? make me jealous, i gotta work sunday night


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good morning! after days of :rain: we finally get some S:roll:shine!! birds singin; dogs playin, kids workin :stick: "pick your  up" Hahaha, gettin ready to spend the day outside ... I love that moutain air... up:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. i hear it about the rain clearin up. we got so much rain here in MT we had all our major highways closed this week!!! i had 3 in of rain in my basement apt lmao. i dunno if i'm gonna be able to go to sleep if the sun stays out


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Some friends of mine are having a Pig Roast. So the GF and I are taking the kids. Kegarator, 100 lb pig, pool, giant blow up water slide. Should be fun. The only draw back is, too many people so the Bobble Headed Dog has to stay home.  
Hopefully it stays sunny. Get out and do something funtastic.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Jealous already lol. Maybe I can talk the boyfriend into takin the dogs to the lake... Hmmm  keep it comin ppl!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Ashley (my gf) is actually off sunday and monday for the weekend and gets off at 3:30 today. Probably do some grilling if the sun stays out, go on some trails at the state park, work the dogs, visit her mom Monday probably do more grilling.. 

For now..me..and the dogs..we are sleeping in.i may even fall back to sleep soon.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Omg u guys with the grillin. Might have to get a charcoal grill today. Nice lil BBQ at the lake sounds pretty amazing...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

beccaboo said:


> Omg u guys with the grillin. Might have to get a charcoal grill today. Nice lil BBQ at the lake sounds pretty amazing...


That does sound amazing! Dooo iitttt!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

We are cooking out sometime this weekend, don't know the total plans though.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Raining here now, expecting rain most of the weekend, and I'm layed up with a broken leg so the weather doest matter much to me, But I'm going to take my wife out for our anniversary so it will still be a great weekend


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its hit or miss here with the whether. right now in the NW.
i plan on having a good weekend with my family since this is the first weekend we've had as a family in a about a month


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> We are cooking out sometime this weekend, don't know the total plans though.


:rofl: same here


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Jayhawk feel better and no plans as of just yet but am hoping to spend time with a special friend and his dog at the lake, swimming, grillin and drinking. I could use the sun on my legs, even out my tan  Everyone be safe and have a great time.

Boo much love girl. Is good to see ya in a good mood but darn the night shifts, lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nothin special here, except spendin time with the kids (2 and 4 legged variety lol). Just got home from work about an hour ago, so I'm checking in on all my sites I'm a member of (here and face book, lol. I have no life).


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

No long weekend here , we had ours last weekend  but I guess with school out on monday for pro D it kinda makes it like one.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have to work Sunday too. But I have Monday off!
Only because they're cheap, and don't want to pay time and a half.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol. Well I ended up gettin a charcoal grill. Boyfriend grilled him up a bomb ace steak n I ate some Hebrew nationals lmao. Also- petsmart is havin an awesome memorial day sale so bought Lacey a new crate and liner n the kitty new toys. I'm a shoppin maniac! lol


----------

